# Is there multi fuel diesel engine?



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

Is there multi fuel diesel engine?

I think diesel engine can use most of fuel.. gasoline natural gas etc...

I try to make multi fuel generator but diesel I see many gasoline multi engine but there is no diesel..

In Korea CNG( natrual gas) and propane is cheaper than diesel oil by just 1/10 and 5/10 extremely cheap but CNG station is very rare..so It must run muti fuel...

btw I think remy 250 is best and nearly cheap generator 5000 $ and 250-300 kw almost continue..(it's peak is 400kw so I think it can run 300kw about a hour) but If I use this just 100kw It's very cheap and very light too..

So Left is engine I will use this to very big car or super car or Truck..

And The new challenge is steam power.. so I need very hot gas chamber.. and water must over 200c-300c( hotter is better) my goal is heat efficiency over 40% I think diesel steam hybrid generator can do this...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

What does this have to do with Batteries and Charging, or Electric Vehicles in general?


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> What does this have to do with Batteries and Charging, or Electric Vehicles in general?


Oh It's for generator...

I need help so you may kno about this subject..

I think cng diesel is best generator for EV car..

Volt use gas it's bad choice


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Volt uses gas because it's available everywhere, while CNG is not. CNG is also not as energy dense so you need a big tank which takes up room and does not give as much range.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I have moved this thread from Batteries to technical.

Admin


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Put me in your will before you try to run that diesel on gasoline. I would stick with diesel or bio.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I have looked into various alternative fuel engines. There are also some systems that incorporate both. But here are some interesting sources for steam and multi-fuel diesel engines (and there was even an old Briggs and Stratton lawnmower engine that ran on Kerosene). And there are some videos on youtube showing people who converted a lawn mower to run on steam. Funny to watch somebody bouncing along behind a mower with a water-filled propane tank in a barbeque grill in a cloud of smoke and steam! 
http://youtu.be/eeCWLjoJ0FA

http://www.greensteamengine.com/
http://www.mikebrownsolutions.com/mbsteam.htm
http://www.tinypower.com/
http://www.backwoodshome.com/articles/goebel43.html
http://www.tinytechindia.com/steampowerplan.htm

You can get small diesel engines on eBay and elsewhere from Koop:
http://harvestchapelmission.org/page/9-6-high-speed-air-cooled-diesels

And here is a power source that runs on 50% vegetable oil:
http://harvestchapelmission.org/page/3-green-power-carts-run-50-veg-oil


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I too have read about and even tried a few alternate fuel systems. But have not seen a setup that runs gasoline in a diesel engine and I for one do not recommend it. If it has been done I would very much like to see it.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

There has been some work on an engine that burns gasoline AND diesel, but not one OR the other:
http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/...pe-engine-that-burns-gasoline-and-diesel.html

Gasoline in a diesel engine:
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2010/09/making-diesel-engines-burn-gasoline/

Kerosene in gas engine:
http://www.smokstak.com/library/technical-information-7/running-kerosene-in-a-gasoline-engine-23/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hyue0nJsMI
http://youtu.be/TdVKSOQEMLQ

A manual for Sattley dual fuel engine (kerosene or gasoline):
http://oldengine.org/members/allen/Sattley/KeroBook/Intro.html


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

As I made the challenge of show me I was pretty sure I would be shown. I was ready to concede to the fact that gasoline can be run through a diesel but I must make some provisions. Number one is that such a machine is still in the developing stages but not perfected. Number two is that the use of two separate fuel tanks and separate injectors to mix the fuels makes not a true diesel but a hybrid so complicated with extra moving parts that can go wrong it can be dubbed as impractical. Three is it is still using fossil fuel. The very thing this forum is supposedly working to overcome. In the past I have thought about generators as range extenders but have decided that it is just an extra hassle. At this point I like my car straight electric. The only time I pull into a gas station is to wash the windshield.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Most diesel engines will successfully burn butane, propane, or natural gas at the right mixture levels. For a little while, that is. Alcohol might even work. Problems come in if the fuel burns too much hotter than diesel or when the flash point is too much lower - then the engine will knock severely.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

PhantomPholly said:


> Most diesel engines will successfully burn butane, propane, or natural gas at the right mixture levels. For a little while, that is. Alcohol might even work. Problems come in if the fuel burns too much hotter than diesel or when the flash point is too much lower - then the engine will knock severely.


The old Sattley engine I found had a water tank, and I think its purpose was to slow the combustion of "hot" fuels to reduce knocking and get more usable power. There have been some of these on the market from time to time. I think it is based on some sound principles and is not the same as the claims of running an engine on water. It may also have a "steam engine" effect, when the water vaporizes.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

look at the cucv military vehicle deuce and a half or M35 multifuel motor, can run her on gasoline provided that you dump a gallon of motor oil in the tank "used at that"
see: LDT 465 by hercules, white motor company or continental motor company, it is a 478ci 7.8L turbo inline six, and will run on damn near anything, there are rumors of guys running low on fuel and pissing in the tank to make it back to base, but I have been in that situation and it isn't a rumor anymore. they really will run on darn near anything, I can't remember the name of the book but there was a guy at the turn of the century that wrote a book, published around 1900 that did experiments and documented what could and could-not be used in various ICE's, to include gasses, steam, compressed air, among other things.


----------



## Genius Pooh (Dec 23, 2011)

PStechPaul said:


> I have looked into various alternative fuel engines. There are also some systems that incorporate both. But here are some interesting sources for steam and multi-fuel diesel engines (and there was even an old Briggs and Stratton lawnmower engine that ran on Kerosene). And there are some videos on youtube showing people who converted a lawn mower to run on steam. Funny to watch somebody bouncing along behind a mower with a water-filled propane tank in a barbeque grill in a cloud of smoke and steam!
> http://youtu.be/eeCWLjoJ0FA
> 
> http://www.greensteamengine.com/
> ...


 
It's extremly valuable information... Wow you are real genious..

Thank you very much!! I owe you!


----------

